# "Building a wooden play wagon� video



## Nino Ransenberg (Apr 4, 2011)

*"Building a wooden play wagon” video*

This is a fun video, high speed version of building a toy.
http://ninoransenberg.com/2011/04/02/the-building-a-wooden-play-wagon-video-recycling/
I hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Great Video !

Thanks.


----------

